# New car



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The A6 we have is a lot thirstier than anticipated, mainly short local stuff so has to go  

Liz thinks we should get a new car on personal leasing, we both like our luxuries in a car, so I'm not so sure, it doesn't have to be a flash car, but it needs to be comfortable and big enough for family sized peeps so no mini cars, the Kia Ceed was about as small as we would want to go, I'd not object to a better used car to be honest, I think a monthly budget of £150 is enough without getting silly.

So we're looking for vehicle ideas, would like sat nav, cruise control etc if possible.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Skoda Octavia is the answer. Great value for your money.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Three years ago I bit the bullet and sold my...last of the big cars....SAAB 9-5 top spec for a Ceed 2 1.6 diesel.
60 MPG is far mare satisfying than 20 (and under) MPG although daily trips of less than 2 miles can reduce it to 40 MPG....Heaven!:wink2:

PS. It's the estate which costs £30 a year for road tax.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Have a gander at those ugly Nissans. Lots of toys to play with and excellent mpg.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

For your information. I average 58MPG.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We bought a Nissan Juke earlier this year when we went down from 2 cars to one (Saab 9-3 Aero convertible and a VW Golf).

We love it.

Pros - can switch to 4 wheel drive when required (MUCH better in the recent snow and ice than 2 wheel drive); great driving position; 48mpg on MWay runs at 70mph; loads of toys (if you like that kind of thing); goes like a stabbed rat if pushed.:wink2:

Cons - small boot; small fuel tank; mid 30's mpg around town on small trips.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll stick with my old Range Rover, life's too damn short to worry about fuel consumption!

It will do 22mpg on a run with 4-up and luggage, all in comfort and some style, not bad for a 17-year old 

Peter


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We had a Hyundai I10 and it was great but when we got the dog we felt that we needed a bit more room so last March we bought an Hyundai I20, enormous boot space and very comfortable to drive and ride in. Our Friends have a Hyundai Terracan Special Edition of 2006 vintage and we were so impressed with the quality that's why we bought the I10. We had a Discovery for 19 years and it certainly served us well, at the same time we bought our Friends Ford Focus 1.8 Turbo Diesel (until the I20 that was my favourite car) its still going strong although its a 1998, our Daughter uses it in France. We previously had a Freelander (before the I10) but hated it hence the change. We don't really need a large car but if we did would definitely go for another Hyundai, Vantage in Stockport who we deal with regularly ring us to see if there are any problems and do we want a free valet, they certainly look after their customers.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Hyundai/Kia...the only difference is the 7 year warranty as apposed to 5...and the badges of course!:wink2:

PS. Peter the difference for a 100 mile trip between your RR and my Kia is £28.80 minus £8.40...sadly it's fairly important to some of us.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

EJB said:


> PS. Peter the difference for a 100 mile trip between your RR and my Kia is £28.80 minus £8.40...sadly it's fairly important to some of us.


Yes, Ted, nobody has money to throw away, but we don't drink or smoke, rarely go out to an event, so we can indulge a little in a car of our choice, rather than something driven by economics.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> We bought a Nissan Juke earlier this year ......
> 
> Cons - small boot; small fuel tank; mid 30's mpg around town on small trips.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


And not forgetting ITS LOOKS >>>>>>>>>>>

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> And not forgetting ITS LOOKS >>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Andy


We think it looks fantastic...really funky.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> We think it looks fantastic...really funky.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I fear you might be in a minority

Of one!!!

Andy

Seriously though if it suite YOU then that's all that matters.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

The Kia Venga is a nice car

DJM


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We were looking to spend £10k on a 2nd-hand car, as our SEAT Toledo (1.9diesel, 2003) was showing it's age in little things like electric window winder but the engine was going strong at 130k, averaging 58mpg on long runs but still giving 48mpg on a 4mile trip to town. It had just passed it's MOT.

Then we discovered that SEAT had launched a new Toledo just 1 week prior to their big Ibiza release in July and were desperate to clear stock. This meant a reduction of £8k on the top of the range petrol model (1litre, 3 cylinder) so we bought one with 3y servicing, paint-protection etc for £13k. So far it is returning 54mpg most of the time and I anticipate the usual VAG reliability. It has an excellent infotainment centre, LED lights all round, cruise-control, hill start, etc.

A search on AutoTrader will show some dealers with a similar offer still available.

Gordon

(We paid cash, as they were "offering" 9.8% repayment terms: don't know how that sits with your £150pm.)


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I bought a Mazda 3 sport last year, 2 years old with 3k on the clock, 2ltr petrol and get around 38 mpg.
Very happy with it and has all mod cons, sat nav, leather heated seats, boot is a decent size , only thing I miss is a front heated window but didn't want a ford.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Unless it’s a 0% deal a dealers finance will always be more expensive than a personal loan from a bank etc.

One thing to watch for though is that SOME loans work out the interest on the whole amount, over the whole period of the loan and then add it to the sum being lent. If you finish the agreement early you will STILL pay the full amount of interest because it was added at the start. 

A personal loan should allow you to pay it off early and ONLY pay the interest up to that point. But 0% is the way to go, even if you can afford to pay the full amount.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> *I fear you might be in a minority
> 
> Of one!!!*


...or indeed of over 600,000 :wink2:

http://carsalesbase.com/european-car-sales-data/nissan/nissan-juke/

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

To replace our ageing Golf we like the look of the Skoda Karoq and Seat Ateca and might replace next year.
But even with the VAG bad publicity and sales falling through the roof all the local VW VAG dealer was offering was 5% off RRP.
I had a test drive of the Skoda and it was just perfect. But no way would the salesman budge from the 5% off RRP.
So I need to search about for a 'Mandataire' or discount importer in France.

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

randonneur said:


> We had a Hyundai I10 and it was great but when we got the dog we felt that we needed a bit more room so last March we bought an Hyundai I20, enormous boot space and very comfortable to drive and ride in. Our Friends have a Hyundai Terracan Special Edition of 2006 vintage and we were so impressed with the quality that's why we bought the I10. We had a Discovery for 19 years and it certainly served us well, at the same time we bought our Friends Ford Focus 1.8 Turbo Diesel (until the I20 that was my favourite car) its still going strong although its a 1998, our Daughter uses it in France. We previously had a Freelander (before the I10) but hated it hence the change. We don't really need a large car but if we did would definitely go for another Hyundai, Vantage in Stockport who we deal with regularly ring us to see if there are any problems and do we want a free valet, they certainly look after their customers.


Mt sister has an i10 and i have been using for the last few weeks while she's been recovering from a hip replacement op, great little car ,cruises effortlessly at 60/70mph , some wind noise though. also clutches are it's weak point .

Son has an i20x Blue, more room than a std i20 and of course he likes the blue tooth connectivity, another lovely quiet smooth driving car with good high seat height - a bit sluggish is the only bad point.

Daughter has an i30 petrol - worst car I have ever driven , just something about how the power is delivered just feels awkward and wrong also it feels claustrophobic and full of blind spots. One more thing , it won't drive at all in snow , just sits there and spins the wheels, loaded or empty in any gear. I have ordered quality brand winter tyres for it but something tells me it's once again the way it takes up the drive.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> To replace our ageing Golf we like the look of the Skoda Karoq and Seat Ateca and might replace next year.
> But even with the VAG bad publicity and sales falling through the roof all the local VW VAG dealer was offering was 5% off RRP.
> I had a test drive of the Skoda and it was just perfect. But no way would the salesman budge from the 5% off RRP.
> So I need to search about for a 'Mandataire' or discount importer in France.
> ...


Unless there is something seriously wrong with your Golf Ray, keep it! My TDI which we have had (initially as a run around) for over a decade is ancient now (not even sure what year but defo last century) has been amazing but it struggled through its MOT recently. I asked the garage what I should get and they said just get another one but make sure its pre 2007 as all cars are a PIA after that. Ive bashed it, crashed it, thrashed it, abused it some more and its never let me down so Ill just get another one. Probably get a good one for less than the cost of a fortnight in the Costas. Kev, you can have the old one for £150 full stop! One careful lady owner.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess this is why we still have it Barry. It just works and is a great 1993 shopping rocket. Every time we thought about replacing I could find no valid reason why. 
I guess the only real reason is as it gets lower and we get older, a slightly higher SUV type vehicle becomes more appealing for access and visibility.

The odd thing in France is new cars are the same price as 2 year old ones. Otherwise I would always seek a second hand one. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Telegraph run a column by *Honest John" every Saturday. He answers these questions all the time. Very informative because he also knows of all the little blips that have come to light since the model was launched. He may have an online presence. I think he chooses from the emails he gets to publish in the paper each week. There was a similar enquiry to yours just recently but I can't remember what his answer was. He usually gives a choice if your needs are not too specific.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Rita has a 56 plate base model Astra Expression Hatch 1.4 to run around in, we don't use the Rangie for shopping trips generally.

That was bought secondhand for not many bags of gold when I went in for my heart op in 2015.

I think we've done 5000 miles in it.

Ideal little car.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Honest John has been online for eons, thanks for reminding me

https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Unless there is something seriously wrong with your Golf Ray, keep it!...


Our Golf was an automatic with the dual clutch system (DSG) which VW have had LOADS of problems with. It was starting to go (tell tale judder on changing from 1st to 2nd) hence why we changed cars when we did...as it was an £1800 fix!! :surprise:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes shame as it was a sensible option, but I looked into it yesterday to see how it worked and it looked like it could give grief if not looked after, we have a CVT on the A6, okay if you clog it or use it manually but at lower speeds in auto, it can jerk at all the change points when it should be fluid, so it'd be a manual if we went that way, not too sure about a 1 litre engine, would need to give it go first, trouble is they want to know the far end of a fart before they'll even show you a car these days.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone mentioned car buying websites ?

I have bought a car via Drivethedeal.com Very good experience ( as recommended by honestjohn)

Also would suggest trying Carwow.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a direction Trek


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DSG gearbox explained

https://www.carwow.co.uk/guides/glossary/dsg-gearbox-explained


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Referring back to my SEAT: the 1.9l diesel was 130PS whereas the 1.0l petrol is 110PS BUT considerably lighter, so the performance is similar. I feel that acceleration from 60mph to 90mph (where legal, of course) is not quite so good, but acceptable. Top speed is supposedly 124mph compared to 125mph for the older vehicle: so far I haven't tested that claim.

I must admit that I was dubious when offered 1litre, and I've no idea how it might perform with a caravan on the back, but that's not a problem at the moment!

I do have a "halo glow" as I drive around in a "low pollution" petrol car although I haven't achieved the 61.4mpg combined figure yet.

http://configurator.seat.co.uk/seat...d=7C73C61ADCD3944914EE34E442FBFB2A.jvm4?msk=1

Modern technology is wonderful (although I don't know what the long-term reliability will be like).

Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I assume you gest Gordon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Honest John has been online for eons, thanks for reminding me
> 
> https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/


I didnt know about that one. Useful. I usually use Parkers guide. I just checked honest Johns reviews of the Golf and they are not great or the Nissan Micra which was another bullet proof car we once had until it got written off. Maybe we were lucky. Toyota Yaris diesel scores very highly though. Maybe ill go and buy something stupid instead.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Any popular fleet/hire car is usually OK, and resale values are lower around a new model release year.

Peter


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

listerdiesel said:


> Any popular fleet/hire car is usually OK, and resale values are lower around a new model release year.
> 
> Peter


The only issue with that as I have always thought is that they can take some abuse regarding driving styles if you mean ex hire cars...

...or do you just mean the type of model that are typically used as hire cars?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ex fleet company cars were always good value and repaired and serviced to the book.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Ex fleet company cars were always good value and repaired and serviced to the book.
> 
> Ray.


...but potentially thrashed!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

GMJ said:


> ...but potentially thrashed!
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I used to buy my ex company cars for the trade in price, I looked after them and they had a full service history, I made sure of that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> ...but potentially thrashed!
> Graham :smile2:


Have you seen the way they drive new cars off the boats Graham. They leave the ground at times as the turn round times for the R0-Ro ferries is just hours.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Matchlock said:


> I used to buy my ex company cars for the trade in price, I looked after them and they had a full service history, I made sure of that.


Me too...but I saw enough Reps in my time driving theirs...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Cars*

Hi all,
Having 'done the maths' after having a few problems with my 2009 Antara 4wd with potentially having to replace transfer box at £4200, Propshaft at £1000, Abs sensors, tyres etc. decided to check out the Dacia range which are very popular in Europe and here now.
Settled on a 67 Sandero Stepway Laureate which is 40mm higher than Sandero in Cosmos Blue which the missus wanted.
Based on Renault and having the 1.5 DCI engine capable of 80.4 mpg - I've managed on one run at legal limits with headlights on at 70.2 mpg so far.
Has cruise control, speed limiter, Dab radio, sat nav , media player, air con etc.
Swopped the Antara and £10k and well pleased so far. Tax is £140 under new regs so OK.
Ride is fine and goes like the proverbial off a shovel.
Below is a list of vehicles I have owned so quite an few different.  next to them means bought new.
Cheers,
Alan

.

Mobylette Moped 
BSA 250 
James 175 Scrambler 
NSU Prima 175 
Honda 50 
Morris E - P.O. Van 
1954 Wolseley 4/44 
Renault Dauphin 
Ford Anglia 100E 
Ford Anglia Van 
Standard Vanguard 4 
Standard Vanguard 6 
Ford Zodiac 
Ford Cortina Mk1 
Morris Oxford 
1973 Vauxhall Viva n
Vauxhall Victor 101 
Skoda 1000 MB 
Triumph Vitesse 1600 
1968 Fiat 124 Sport Coupe 
1969 Fiat 124 Sport Coupe 
Morris Mini 850 
Wolseley 2200 
1961 Jaguar Mk 9 
Morris Oxford 
Standard 10 Van 
1959 Frogeye Sprite 
1965 MGB Roadster 
Audi 80 
Mini Pickup 
Ford Cortina Mk 5 
Vauxhall Cresta 3.3 
Wolseley 1800 
Austin 3 Litre 
1971 Rover P6 3500 
1976 Rover P6 3500 
Renault 5 Diesel 
Volvo 66 
Fiat Tipo 
JCB 3c Digger 
Thetford Dumper 
Lancia Beta Mk 2 
1995 Fiat Tipo n
Simca 1100 
Citroen Xantia 1.9 n
1999 Swift Challenger caravan
2001 Audi A4 n
2003 Kia Sorento n
SsangYong Musso 
Volvo 240 Auto 
2006 Rimor Sailer Motorhome n
2009 Opel Antara n
2012 Bessacarr Motorhome n
2017 Dacia Stepway n


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We were all set to get a Dacia Duster couldn't find a petrol 4x4 variant.

A lot of car for the money









Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A bloke across the road has a Dacia, he doesn't rate it at all, not sure of the model.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dacia's great value as a runabout. But I found the back doors close like a tin can.

Ray.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

My dream 4x4 would be a fiat panda 4x4

Would luv one as a run about After seeing them charging around in the snow at french ski resorts


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Tried to buy one from a neighbor just a couple of weeks ago as it had sat unused for weeks - but turned out it is waiting for his Granddaughter to pass her test , lucky girl.


----------

